# Question about 06 650 SRA.... "clanking noise"



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My buddy that has my old 06 SRA called me today asked me if I could help him figure out whats wrong with his bike so I stopped by....
FIRST OFF...keep in mind that his rear shock is busted and all bouncy and weak, kinda thinkin this may be part of the prob. 
Ok, you can get on the bike and run it WOT, ride wheelies, anything you want. BUT, when get up any speed at all and let off the throttle it makes this horrible clanking noise (like gears popping). Its not quite the same noise as when you lock up the rear brakes on a brute, but similar. You can hear the belt make a funny, almost sqeak...as if the engine brake isnt working properly. REMEMBER....it only does this when DECELERATING. Any ideas on what all should be checked? I was gonna pull the cvt cover first and remove the clutches just to see if maybe something had gotten behind one of them, and to check the belt. After that......

Anybody thats experienced this problem please chime in, thanks.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

One way bearing?


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

How hard is that to get get to? Havnt had to work on that yet on anything so no clue....


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Me neither. It is behind the primary clutch. My brothers kodiak had this prob,and he fixed it by himself. So yeah,it should be very easy to do.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, well at least I'm headed in the right direction by pullin the clutches...well maybe. 
Its my friend Mike's lil red brute that I'm talkin about...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Do a how to on it for future problems:biggthumpup:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Will do if that is indeed the prob.

Any other ideas?


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

The one way clutch is on the left side behind the generator.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Can yall explain to me why it only chatters when slowing down?


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

By what u explain it sounds like it could be the one way clutch hanging under no load. I'm not sure tho. Maby someone with more expirence can post up. If it is indeed the one way clutc I can ice u a how to with pics easily . I have 2 750s and an 840 apart at the house.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Ok man, that'd be helpful.... and I'd appreciate it


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

remember pics for the how to. Case someone else gets this prob.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Will definitely put together something for it....


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

K ... I'll get the. Gf to vid me taking it apart tonight.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine does does something like this... When Im running wot and just let off and apply the brake I can hear it through my snorkels something in the belt housing squilling or however you spell it


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

It's totally normal. All the SRA"s do it. The only one way clutch in these bikes is for the starter. There is no one way clutch for the CVT system like the Yamaha's. The noise your hearing is coming from the clutch wieghts themselves. When you let off the throttle the wieghts make this chatter noise from the free spin. I'm not sure why the IRS bikes don't do this, but all the SRA bikes do.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^This is something new though.... I'm familiar with a small chattering when you apply the rear brakes hard, but this sounds like a gear jumping teeth or something....gives me chills when I hear it lol


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Then check your motor mounts. These bikes are prone to them comming loose, which causes the shifter to get pulled on when the motor flexes in the frame. When it does that it's trying to pull the bike out of gear which will give you a bad metal on metal skipping or clunking sound.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thought I would resurrect a couple of old threads about the infamous SRA drivetrain "clanking" noise. I am noticing this noise on my P700 and I have been trying to eliminate it. My front motor mount bolt/nut was loose, so I tightened it up. This helped but didn't get rid of it completely. I'm wondering if I should have pried the motor up a bit before I tightened it? Maybe I should be checking the rear motor mount bolt/nut as well? I've adjusted the shift linkage too. The noise filthy nedneck is describing in this thread is what I hear too. Any new thoughts on this? :thinking:


----------

